# Pay check details



## Breathe (Mar 28, 2020)

How can I see the details of each paycheck when I have direct deposit? (No pay check stub.)


----------



## rd123 (Mar 28, 2020)

Login to your workday and check the ‘Pay’ tab>> Payslips. All you payslips will be available as pdf .


----------



## dailypush (Mar 28, 2020)

I just changed over to direct deposit because of this whole virus situation. Put through the change two weeks ago; hopefully it will appear in my account next week on payday.


----------



## Breathe (Mar 29, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## a1flow (Mar 30, 2020)

You can check it on workday the wednesday before you get paid


----------

